

Apple sales downturn -- as Linux and netbooks become the new hotness - illumen
http://www.osnews.com/story/21000/Apple_To_Face_First_Mac_Sales_Slowdown_in_Six_Years_

======
smoody
Does anyone here actually use a netbook as their day-to-day computer? I, for
one, can't imagine coding on the small screens and typing on the small
keyboards for eight hours. They make good travel companions, for sure, but
that makes them a good secondary computer and not a primary -- in my opinion
anyway.

~~~
pivo
I agree, except I found that the netbooks I've looked at were too small for me
to use even for travel. Either the keyboards were too cramped or the trackpad
was too small, or both.

------
mechanical_fish
Toyota lost sales last month, too. Perhaps Toyota should come out with a
Linux-based netbook.

------
yan
This is some shoddy analysis.

